# la transmexicana?!



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

parece que es una version nacional de la ruta de los conquistadores que se esta corriendo ahora....que saben de esta? quien va? victor el que la organiza es el que estaba en la semarnat con Fox? o solo es el apellido Lichtinger?
www.rutaextrema.com.mx
parece que esta es para puro gallo fino!!!!:thumbsup:

Saludos!!!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

se ve cool!

pero no hay nada como la Ruta :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

No la veo... veo info de "La Ruta", pero no de la que mencionas


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Esta es la página oficial... http://www.original-extreme.com/transmexicana.com/

De Veracruz a Huatulco, 600 Kms en 6 etapas, 1,300 dlls por persona de _cover_. Me late, pero aún falta condición. Será pa'l 2009 (si se repite)...

Y respecto a la Ruta de los Conquistadores, parece que este año la recuperarán los ticos... :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

blatido said:


> Y respecto a la Ruta de los Conquistadores, parece que este año la recuperarán los ticos... :thumbsup:


si Lico Ramirez viene bien fuerte :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .....

bueno ya habia terminado de 2do en TransRockies la ultima... y tambien de buenas posiciones en TransAlps y rutas pasados....


----------

